#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Timestamp-Based Protocols in database management system free notes

## amitsharma957

The timestamps of the transactions determine the serializability order. Thus, if TS(Ti) < TS(Tj ), then the system must ensure that the produced schedule is equivalent to a serial schedule in which transaction Ti appears before transaction Tj . To implement this scheme, we associate with each data item Q two timestamp values:  	* W-timestamp(Q)* denotes the largest timestamp of any transaction that executed write(Q) successfully.

* R-timestamp(Q)* denotes the largest timestamp of any transaction that executed read(Q) successfully.





  Similar Threads: Commit Protocols in database management system free pdf download Log-Based Recovery in database management system free pdf notes Validation-Based Protocols in database management system free pdf notes Graph-Based Protocols in database management system free notes Lock-Based Protocols in database management system free notes download

----------

